# Laptop-Bildschrim als PC-Bildschrim verwenden



## shortnerable (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

 ich benötige als Übergangslösung einen Bildschirm. Kann man eigentlich einen Laptop-Bildschirm als Bildschirm für einen normalen PC verwenden?

 Ihn ausbauen und extern verwenden, soll ja nicht so einfach funktionieren hab ich gelesen.

 Kann man da nicht den Laptop irgendwie verwenden, jedoch ist beim Laptop die Grafikkarte kaputt.

 mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2012)

Dann wird das wohl nix, der Laptop müßte ja einen Eingang bieten der meist auf der Grafik sitzt. Besorge einfach einen CRT Monitor als Übergang, den sollte man Lastwagenweise für lau bekommen.


----------



## shortnerable (7. Januar 2012)

mhm ... ja das wäre die beste Lösung ... nur ist jetzt gerade Wochenende und so ... daher hab ich mir gedacht vlt. funktioniert das auch über den Laptop irgendwie.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2012)

Einfach ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Ältere Laptopdisplays (also älter als vielleicht zwei Jahre, zum Teil auch noch aktuelle) sind über ein LVDS Flachbandkabel angebunden, der verwendete LVDS Standard ist zu keinem gängigen Standard kompatibel. Für die Anbindung eines solchen Displays sind teure Adapter auf FPGA Basis nötig, aber für den Preis (100€+) bekommt man auch schon einen richtigen Monitor; eine Alternative ist eine Grafikkarte mit LVDS bzw. VESA Connector; einige ältere PCI GraKas aus den 1990ern bieten dieses Feature, meist sind dann aber nur sehr begrenzte Auflösungen nutzbar, oft ist man auch auf 256 oder gar 16 Farben beschränkt, daher ist auch das keine Patentlösung, geeignete GraKas sind auch nur schwer zu bekommen.

Neuere Laptopdisplays sind intern über embedded Displayport (eDP) angebunden und lassen sich prinzipiell auch über normalen Displayport ansteuern, dabei ist "nur" ein entsprechender Adapter nötig, den man basteln müsste (ich bezweifle, dass es welche gibt)

Die Stromversorgung könnte auch ein Problem sein


----------



## shortnerable (7. Januar 2012)

mhm ... ok danke, sehe das das so wohl nichts wird ...


----------

